# OPI Pirates Of The Caribbean Collection



## dxgirly (May 5, 2011)

This just hit stores over here, but I think it may have been up online for a little while now... 







  	What colors are you planning to get??

  	I actually want all of them.... but last night I ordered Mermaid's Tears and the Silver Shatter to start. Hopefully next week I can use my 20% off coupon at Ulta for one. I think I'll probably get Sparrow Me The Drama next.


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2011)

I like Planks A Lot and Sparrow Me The Drama, but I'm not sure if we'll get them over here.  I'm surprise the collection isn't darker colours to be honest - it's not very 'pirate-like'


----------



## dxgirly (May 5, 2011)

Yeah I agree. They don't really make me think of pirates at all just by looking at them.

  	...But I like the colors nonetheless


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 5, 2011)

I got Mermaid's Tears and Silver Shatter and i'm wearing both. I love them! I also want Stranger Tides and Skull & Glossbones, but i have to wait for more money. I actually do see the pirate theme in the ones i have. The Silver Shatter makes it look like a treasure that pirates look for and Mermaid's Tears is like water.







  	I though why not try to take pictues with my phone really fast and they didn't turn out as bad as i expected. Excuse the white around my cuticles i just used some handcream.
  	In real life Mermaid's Tears is a bit more green.


----------



## mtrimier (May 5, 2011)

I wish the Ulta near me didn't have such a sucky selection of OPI. I'd like to get the silver shatter, but I know they wouldn' t have it. i swear their selection is like visiting the nail polish boondocks.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 5, 2011)

mtrimier said:


> I wish the Ulta near me didn't have such a sucky selection of OPI. I'd like to get the silver shatter, but I know they wouldn' t have it. i swear their selection is like visiting the nail polish boondocks.


	Maybe you can ask if they can order one for you. I know nail salons do that sometimes and maybe Ulta will do that too. I get my OPI polishes from a local nail salon and they luckily have a pretty large selection. They said to me one time that if i was looking for a specific colour i could ask them and they would try to order it, if it's still available.


----------



## mtrimier (May 5, 2011)

thanks for the tip! I don't know why i never just ask a store to order something. makes sense since it's a business. duh. lol!
  	I ended up ordering a bottle from one of my favorite sellers on ebay, though. (got my ebates cash back money today! tee hee!)


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 5, 2011)

OPI Pirates of the Caribbean Collection Review




















  	MAC Flighty Full Collection Overview
  	Flighty Big Bounce Shadows Review

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

thanks so much for your pics ladies! i have ordered the mini set as well as a full sized mermaids tears - super pretty collection. but i agree that it doesn't make me think of pirates... or about how hot johnny depp is!


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> thanks so much for your pics ladies! i have ordered the mini set as well as a full sized mermaids tears - super pretty collection. but i agree that it doesn't make me think of pirates... or about how hot johnny depp is!



 	Ooh, Johnny Depp! *swoon*


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2011)

That sage green one has my name written all over it!


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2011)

xsparkage's swatches

  	http://www.xsparkage.com/?p=3093
  	http://www.xsparkage.com/?p=3103


----------



## Curly1908 (May 5, 2011)

This looks like a leftover Easter collection.

  	Methinks I want Mermaid's Tears.


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

i am loving all the colours! i hope mine arrive soon!


----------



## FourC's (May 8, 2011)

Sad that I didn't know about these until browsing around here today. I agree that they aren't very pirate like but love the names and I'll probably get most of the just based on principal alone.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 10, 2011)

The muted colors are so pretty!  I love them.

  	OPI Pirates of the Caribbean Collection Review

  	MAC Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	MAC Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## dxgirly (May 10, 2011)

I'm wearing Mermaid's Tears right now. It's gorgeous. I just ordered the other 5 colors.


----------



## rockin (May 10, 2011)

I ordered Sparrow Me The Drama and Planks a lot.  I bought on ebay from an American seller, as it's so much cheaper than buying it here in the UK.


----------



## dxgirly (May 10, 2011)

I know Pinkdollface already posted this combo, but I figured I'd share my results. It's so much prettier in person. The camera can't really capture it. I think I like this silver shatter best out of all my crackle polishes!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

Allura Beauty said:


> The muted colors are so pretty!  I love them.
> 
> OPI Pirates of the Caribbean Collection Review
> 
> ...


	i agree! i am wearing mermaids tears right now and love it!!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 10, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> thanks so much for your pics ladies! i have ordered the mini set as well as a full sized mermaids tears - super pretty collection. but i agree that it doesn't make me think of pirates... or about how hot johnny depp is!


	Can I ask where you ordered them from? I usually but OPI from Asos but they don't seem to be selling them yet :s
  	The silver shatter polish looks great! I think I prefer the way this one looks over the Models Own one!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 11, 2011)

I'm so happy you love this combo as well! The silver shatter is also my favorite shatter polish!
	I wish i had more money right now so i could buy the other polishes from this collection. But saturday Surf Baby will be released here, so my money is needed for that
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






dxgirly said:


> I know Pinkdollface already posted this combo, but I figured I'd share my results. It's so much prettier in person. The camera can't really capture it. I think I like this silver shatter best out of all my crackle polishes!!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 14, 2011)

These are gorgeous! I really want skull and glossbones or planks a lot


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2011)

i wore mermaids tears over the past few days and i love it. it lasted 3 days without chipping too and with my job that is very good!  plus my mini set arrived today so i look forward to using that!


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2011)

Lou’s nail polish haul and a gift! - in my latest specktra blog video i show mermaids tears and in it i am wearing it


----------



## Curly1908 (May 16, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Lou’s nail polish haul and a gift! - in my latest specktra blog video i show mermaids tears and in it i am wearing it



 	Awesome, I'll check it out!  Although I must admit, I listen to your videos mostly because I <3 your accent.


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2011)

Curly1908 said:


> Awesome, I'll check it out!  Although I must admit, I listen to your videos mostly because I <3 your accent.


  	oh you are so sweet! hee hee!


----------



## myazg23 (May 26, 2011)

i would buy silver shatter but the colors are quite nice


----------



## rockin (May 26, 2011)

I am currently wearing Sparrow Me The Drama for the first time.  I love this colour - it's a bit brighter and prettier than it looks through the jar.


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2011)

rockin said:


> I am currently wearing Sparrow Me The Drama for the first time.  I love this colour - it's a bit brighter and prettier than it looks through the jar.


	Enjoy it! this whole collection is a winner in my book!


----------



## dixie (May 29, 2011)

I picked up 3 colors from this collection:  Sparrow Me the Drama, Mermaids Tears and Planks A Lot.


----------



## pinkita (May 31, 2011)

dixie said:


> I picked up 3 colors from this collection:  Sparrow Me the Drama, Mermaids Tears and Planks A Lot.



 	me too!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2011)

i must say that i love how long lasting these colours are. i wore stranger tieds for about 4 days with no chipping and that included me moving loads of tv boxes while wearing it! usually they chip after me doing that for about 2 hours!! great collection opi!!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jun 1, 2011)

I was lucky enough to get the smaller ones for free, the ones that come with 4 colors in a pack.
  	I love all these colors and they have last a while, I did use skull & crossbones on my nails with no topcoat for an entire week!
  	I'm still looking to buying the entire collection since I am a huge Pirates of the Caribbean fan, but I haven't found them all in stores.


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been wanting mermaid tears but haven't seen this collection yet around where I live sadly


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 2, 2011)

These look so pretty! I saw the mini set at my Ulta, might have to go back and get that.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Cinfulgirl said:


> I was lucky enough to get the smaller ones for free, the ones that come with 4 colors in a pack.
> I love all these colors and they have last a while, I did use skull & crossbones on my nails with no topcoat for an entire week!
> I'm still looking to buying the entire collection since I am a huge Pirates of the Caribbean fan, but I haven't found them all in stores.


  	I'm a HUGE fan aswell...well of Johnny Depp  lol need to get these! I wish there was a store near me which sold OPI :/


----------



## missah (Jun 17, 2011)

I have mermaid's tears and silver shatter. I also bought Sparrow me the drama but they sent me the wrong one, I think in Pink
  	I love mermaid's tears but I watched the movie and the whole time, I was thinking, wow, the colour of that would've been better! This collection, whilst I love the names, feels as if they just slapped some names on some colours they had just done. Watching the movie, none of the pinks, purples fit. They should've done a beautifully dark blue or something, or a nice gold or even a shimmer for the mermaid's tail! The collection, whilst nice, does not suit the movie. Thats just my opinion though


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 22, 2011)

I went to Ulta to get Stranger Tides and while I was there I noticed a dupe for Planks A Lot. The OPI color in A GRAPE FIT. It's almost identical. The sales person and I stood there for 5 mins looking at the two bottles trying to decide what the difference was. We settled on A Grape Fit was slightly ( ever so slightly) darker.


----------



## Loraelai (Jun 22, 2011)

Ah well, I do LOVE Pirates of the Caribbean so much that I am planning on buying the entire collection 
  	I agree that the colours (except for Skull & Glossbones) do not represent the movie that well; what's more they don't even look that unique to me. Unfortunately this is going to be a collector's whim, so I am definitely going to buy them all.


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

I noticed that Sinful Colors has a collection out right now that is really close to the OPI Pirates one.... 

  	Edit: here are some comparison photos I found, the Sinful Colors Collection is called Adventure Island.
http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2011/06/opi-pirates-vs-sinful-colors-adventure.html


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 18, 2011)

I am drawn to these colors, but even when I saw a fully stocked display today I didn't buy any. *shrugs*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 19, 2011)

I got Mermaid Tears from a place that sells nail polish to salons so it wasn't full price. I love the color but I didn't find it unique enough to warrent paying the full $9. I've worn it a few times since I purchased it and it always gets noticed.


----------



## heartxcore (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought them when the collection came out, and still havent worn any of the polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I guess I'll try one for my bf's birthday


----------



## lacquerella (Aug 13, 2011)

I have Mermaid's Tears, Silver Shatter and Stranger Tides. Mermaid's Tears is my favorite from this collection!


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 17, 2011)

I've noticed in pictures that Stranger Tides looks similar to Essie's Da Bush. I've got Da Bush...but I want Stranger Tides too!!


----------

